# sore?



## Jas0n (Feb 3, 2003)

Am I going to be sore tomorrow? I start my first lesson tonight?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2003)

Most likely you will be, depending on your present physical condition.  Let us know how it goes.
tshadowchaser


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool down well after the class and strecht a bit.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 3, 2003)

Are you currently sedentary?
If so.... YES.
If not, not so much.

Don't skimp on your stretching!
and as I said before, RELAX........ and enjoy.

Your Brother
John


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

You definately need to stretch before and after real well. Regardless of the shape your in you will use different muscles you may have forgotten about.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just got home from the dojo- back, shoulder & arms muscles are sore- that good sore. I'll stretch again before bed and in the morning before work. 

Actually, I think I was sore already! Trained yesterday am (breakfast club with other BB's) then housework, laundry shoe shopping, then shot 120 rounds at the gun club. Whew! Jeez, I need to lay down! :boing2: 

Sore is good. It means you have worked. Stay loose. Stretch, drink water. Love it.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 3, 2003)

Tonight was Great! I want to thank you all for your help on here. I am a little sore, it was a good work out and I feel I really soaked up the blocks and kick combos taught. Mike is a very down to earth humble guy.
I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Am I going to be sore tomorrow? I start my first lesson tonight? *



Yup, you can pretty much count on it. You will now be using muscles for your MA training which I would assume are unaccustomed to the type of excercise or stress that you'll be subjecting them to. Just hang tough, after you've conditioned your body to these new stresses you'll be okay...  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Just got home from the dojo- back, shoulder & arms muscles are sore- that good sore. I'll stretch again before bed and in the morning before work.
> 
> Actually, I think I was sore already! Trained yesterday am (breakfast club with other BB's) then housework, laundry shoe shopping, then shot 120 rounds at the gun club. Whew! Jeez, I need to lay down! :boing2:
> ...



Sounds to me like you had a good day.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2003)

I am sore!
I also feel so dang fat! its deppressing.
Tonight was even better! Loved it!


----------



## ken_loc (Feb 15, 2003)

Two words , TIGER BALM.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ken_loc _
> *Two words , TIGER BALM. *



Or, ICYHOT balm. Also, don't forget the Advil tablets and just regular ice. It works for me...


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 16, 2003)

If you can find it, I like it better than Tiger Balm.  

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.allcombat.com/tigerliniment.html

Tiger Liniment.

Works like tiger balm, only better. Its an oil and can penetrate deeper into the skin, so you get much more of an effect.  It feels very warm, though, so don't use too much.


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Am I going to be sore tomorrow? I start my first lesson tonight? *


If youre not sore you weren't doing kenpo!!

--Dave


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 1, 2003)

Enjoy the training. Soreness will pass but the knowledge that you learn will stay with you.

Work hard, play hard


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 11, 2003)

Why do you think the Healing Arts were taught as a suppliment to the Martial Arts?


----------



## Brother John (Nov 30, 2003)

Try supplementing with the amino acid "L-Glutamine". You can find it at most any place you'd buy vitamins! It's great for flushing the lactic acid from your sore muscles.

Your Brother
John


----------

